# Pneumonia Vaccine



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm wondering if the pneumonia vaccine is safe in pregnancy/ breastfeeding? If so, what's the best trimester to have it in - does it matter? 


Thanks xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

Not sure what you are referring to here? Is it the pneumococcal vaccine? If so it isn't one usually required during pregnancy so not one of the ones routinely given. It is thought to be safe to give if clinically indicated though. Preference is to wait until after baby has been born usually.

These links may be of interest.

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/vaccinations/pages/pneumococcal-vaccination.aspx
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaccinations/Pages/when-is-pneumococcal-vaccine-needed.aspx

Maz x
/links


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Maz. Thanks for your reply. Not sure of it's name, but I'm asthmatic and get the flu jab each year, and the last 2 years they have wanted to give me the pneumonia jab (meant to provide lifelong protection). I will try and ring and find out it's name tomorrow. 


Thanks again.


Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, it is the pneumococcal vaccine. Thank you for the links. Am I right in thinking if you have it in pregnancy, it will offer the baby some protection too? 


Thanks. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Just wondered if you knew the answer to my subsequent question just above please?


Thanks. xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry missed that last week. Yes it would offer some protection if given in pregnancy.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, that's great. Thank you. xxx


----------

